

RevenueLoan Raises $6m  To Loan Your Startup Money - iseff
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/07/revenueloan-raises-6-million-to-loan-your-startup-money/

======
jbyers
They have an awesome application form: <http://www.revenueloan.com/apply.html>

------
synnik
If I've got a company with a million dollars per year in revenue, I'm well
past the point that banks won't loan me 100K. So I'm not sure exactly who this
service is trying to target.

~~~
benatkin
Certainly not companies who can get another loan, but want a lower interest
rate. FTA:

> Instead you give them a percentage of your revenue over time until you’ve
> paid them back 3x – 5x the amount borrowed.

------
orblivion
And what if you go under?

I'm buying shin guards just in case.

